# Mucus coming from vulva?



## MrsCowher

We have a potentially pregnant goat. We got her, I guess, two and a half months ago. The previous owner said that the goat missed a heat cycle and was likely pregnant. To our knowledge, she hasn't gone into heat since we've had her; keep in mind we're still fairly new to goats but my husband has worked with cows since he was a young boy.

Anyway, so last night I noticed yellow/brownish (guessing at the color since she won't be still) mucus-like stuff coming from my goat's vulva. Yes, it is definitely coming from her vulva and not her anus. It's still there today. She won't be still for me to check it out or clean it off. She's been crying all day. She, as well as her daughter, tends to cry if she needs sweet mix or if I have ignored her too long. Well about 15 minutes ago, while I was mowing my lawn (using a quiet reel mower), she began to cry and did not stop. Her cries were very loud and pathetic. They would end as if she had laryngitis. She was on the front porch sitting on the roof of her cabin goat house; I was right by the porch mowing. She was staring into the distance, not at me, while she cried. I finally went up to her and just pet her a lot. She was quiet while I did that. She didn't seem to be in pain at all. Well I'm inside now and she's walking around the yard crying again.

With my description of how she is acting and what is coming out of her vulva, what do you think? Is what's coming out of her vulva normal for pregnant goats? Keep in mind that if she is pregnant, we estimate that she is 80-90 days into it.

Maybe this will help. I was able to get a video of her while I was inside.


----------



## ksalvagno

Is the little one still nursing on her? How old is the little one?

She could be aborting or she could be further along then the previous owner thought and starting the discharge to give birth or she could be in heat. How's that for a definitive answer.


----------



## MrsCowher

ksalvagno said:


> Is the little one still nursing on her? How old is the little one?
> 
> She could be aborting or she could be further along then the previous owner thought and starting the discharge to give birth or she could be in heat. How's that for a definitive answer.


My name is Karen, too. 

Yes, her daughter still nurses, despite the fact that she's just barely shorter than her mother. The little girl was born June 11, 2012.


----------



## PearcePastures

Pretty sure she is in heat.


----------



## Farmgirl675

My guess is she's in heat


----------



## Arkie

Sounds exactly like ours that I just started a thread about who is definitely just coming in.

Bob


----------



## toth boer goats

How many days has she been yelling? Might be heat. 

You would see blood if she was aborting.

Can you put on a rubber glove and swipe her vulva and smell to see if it stinks? If it does, it is infection.

How old is her kid? If she is more than 3 months old, she should be weaned.


----------

